# Best CPR Manikins?



## Bosco836 (Aug 28, 2015)

Our current batch of CPR-Prompt dolls are starting to show their age after a few years of use, and we're beginning to look at replacement options. 

I'm just curious as to everyone's thoughts on the best manikins out there - and why.  

Personally, I'm leaning towards the Prestan Professional Manikin with CPR Monitor lights.  Although they seem to be more expensive and heavy than some of the other ones out there, I've had great luck with them in the past while working for another agency as far as durability goes.  

I notice now Prestan has a lightweight manikin as well, although can't seem to find anyone who's actually used it.  If you have, I'd be particularly interested to hear your thoughts.

Thanks!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 31, 2015)

I taught a lot, and Actar heads were awesome for lay responder CPR. Light, easy to cart around and easy to clean/maintain.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 31, 2015)

I'd go with Actar.  They're lightweight, cheap, and easy to store/transport.


----------



## redundantbassist (Sep 1, 2015)

I use actar manikins for layman cpr, and the laerdal resuci annie for the BLS for HCPs class. I find that the actar manikins are generally easiest for non healthcare providers to practice ventilating with, and to be honest, even I have trouble getting the laredal's chest to rise.


----------

